# Gun metal seam rippers



## MikeinSC (Jul 6, 2016)

I'm wanting to have seam rippers made with a gun metal finish. I'm hoping to get a better sense of how many would be interested through this poll. 

There is enough interest on the Facebook groups that warrants pressing forward a little further with the idea. Now, let's see what the IAP community has to say.

The seam ripper would be the stiletto/hook combo kit. Bushings will be available as well. The price will be right around $6/kit with quantity discounts. 

There are two questions. 
- Would you buy a gun metal seam ripper kit?
- Would you buy gun metal seam ripper kits by participating in a pre-order where you pay up front and wait two months for them to be made and delivered.


----------



## BradG (Jul 6, 2016)

Mike, just food for thought but as the hard work has already been done, you could black nickel plate over the top of them which would give you a black chrome appearance. id be inclined to try tin too. at least that way you're not committing to MOQ's and lead times.


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Jul 8, 2016)

Would these be similar in style to the PSI kits? I already have a bunch of their chrome ones and would prefer them to be the same style/shape for continuity. Close would probably be fine but if they were drastically different I might shy away from them.
I would participate in a pre-order if they were similar to PSI


----------



## PapaTim (Jul 8, 2016)

You say "Bushings will be available as well." Will these be different than the bushings for the PSI or Woodcraft rippers or the same as one of those. Will the rippers be the spring type like PSI, the O-ring type like Woodcraft or another type? Will they have 8mm tubes? Questions Questions.

I do like the gun metal finish for pens and would definitely consider offering it in seam rippers.


----------



## MikeinSC (Jul 10, 2016)

I have an order with psi so I can compare the bushings. Whenever that gets delivered, I will know about the bushings. It is 8mm tubes as well


----------

